# Mouse Breeding Logistics Question



## nat.brassington (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi all,

Just starting out in breeding my own mice and i am after some logistical advice about moving sizes round etc ...

Currently setup i have ....

2 x large lab cages each with 1 male and 3 females awaiting first litters

In terms of lab cages altogether i have the following ..

5 x Large lab cages 
2 x Small lab cages

My idea is

Small Cage 1 = 3 x Females and 1 x Males to produce Pinkies 0.5-3 grams
Small Cage 2 = 3 x Females and 1 x Males to produce Fluffs 3- 6 grams
Large Cage 1 = To grow on to Mice Hoppers 7-12 grams
Large Cage 2 = To grow on to Weaned Mice 13-18 grams
Large Cage 3 = To grow on to Large Mice 19-25 grams
Large Cage 4 = To grow on to Large Mice 19-25 grams
Large Cage 5 = To grow on to Extra Large Mice 25 grams

Do people think this is a good idea? any other advice you think i should have?


----------



## nat.brassington (Jul 12, 2009)

Also at the moment, i have the mice on the landing, do you think they will be ok in my cellar, its not room temperature and i dont want them to get too cold. I have read that lots of people keep them in sheds, my cellar is definatly going to be warmer than my shed!


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

I breed the rats and mice in my shed with no heating, just a heavy blanket/curtain over the rack to stop any drafts.

Just leave the babies in with the mum until they've weaned then put them into a growing on tub until they're the size you need.

No need to move them from tub-tub-tub.


----------



## nocturnalchunk (Oct 23, 2010)

dont worry about temperature mate, mine are in the garage and its been -10 over december. mice are hard as nails if they have enough bedding. 

as for your setup it sounds pretty good. i have 1 male to 4 females and it works brilliantly.


----------



## nat.brassington (Jul 12, 2009)

nocturnalchunk said:


> dont worry about temperature mate, mine are in the garage and its been -10 over december. mice are hard as nails if they have enough bedding.
> 
> as for your setup it sounds pretty good. i have 1 male to 4 females and it works brilliantly.


Cheers for the info :2thumb: ... Just need to rig up some light on a timmer, as there is no natural light down there, and the main switch switches on three lights in the three rooms down there!


----------



## R1Dan (Nov 8, 2009)

nat.brassington said:


> Cheers for the info :2thumb: ... Just need to rig up some light on a timmer, as there is no natural light down there, and the main switch switches on three lights in the three rooms down there!


Dont worry about lighting, as Frankie Boyle says " I'm happy if the first light it ever sees is the light in my freezer"

Well mine anyway live in the garage with no light and had 2 litters over the freezing period with no additional heat.

Dan


----------



## nat.brassington (Jul 12, 2009)

R1Dan said:


> Dont worry about lighting, as Frankie Boyle says " I'm happy if the first light it ever sees is the light in my freezer"
> 
> Well mine anyway live in the garage with no light and had 2 litters over the freezing period with no additional heat.
> 
> Dan


Ohh right cool, saves me some effort. In that case, what do you do when they are pregnant? do you remove the males? leave them as they are? lots of mixed messages about that .... i have some fat looking mice now so am expecting some litters soon. I have also acquired two more males so might get another cage started with some females.


----------



## R1Dan (Nov 8, 2009)

nat.brassington said:


> Ohh right cool, saves me some effort. In that case, what do you do when they are pregnant? do you remove the males? leave them as they are? lots of mixed messages about that .... i have some fat looking mice now so am expecting some litters soon. I have also acquired two more males so might get another cage started with some females.


I leave them all in together and as soon as the young are at the age i need them i remove them. 

I have never had a problem with fighting mice.

Dan


----------



## nat.brassington (Jul 12, 2009)

R1Dan said:


> I leave them all in together and as soon as the young are at the age i need them i remove them.
> 
> I have never had a problem with fighting mice.
> 
> Dan


Ok thank you, would it be safe to assume then, that i can use females from the litter once there 8 weeks to then breed with some other males? I picked a couple of males up at the weekend so currently i have

Cage 1 = 3 x females and 1 male
Cage 2 = 3 x females and 1 male
Cage 3 = 2 x male

Should i change it to

Cage 1 = 2 x females and 1 male
Cage 2 = 2 x females and 1 male
Cage 3 = 1 x female and 1 male
Cage 4 = 1 x female and 1 male?

Or shall i leave it how it is and wait for babies to appear and raise them?


----------



## R1Dan (Nov 8, 2009)

nat.brassington said:


> Ok thank you, would it be safe to assume then, that i can use females from the litter once there 8 weeks to then breed with some other males? I picked a couple of males up at the weekend so currently i have
> 
> Cage 1 = 3 x females and 1 male
> Cage 2 = 3 x females and 1 male
> ...



i've always taken out at 2-4 weeks, but thats what age i usually feed at. Ive never had more than 2 males at over 8 weeks together.


----------



## nat.brassington (Jul 12, 2009)

Okie dokie, ill get them separated this evening then! better safe than sorry.


----------

